
Cevelop – the professional c++ IDE - ausjke
https://www.cevelop.com/
======
ausjke
"About – the origins of Cevelop At the Institute for Software we have been
developing plug-ins for Eclipse CDT for almost a decade. Some of this work has
been contributed back to Eclipse (e.g. the majority of refactorings and the
underlying infrastructure for writing refactorings), others like Linticator
are available commercially, but the majority is open source (e.g.
Metriculator) or free to use (e.g. CUTE).

Over time, as more and more plug-ins were created, it became tedious to
discover and install them one by one. So we decided to bundle them all into
one single download, including the latest release of Eclipse CDT."

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
What's this provide that clion and visual studio don't?

~~~
ausjke
cevelop is free while clion is not.

cevelop is on all platforms and visual studio is more of MS platform.

visual studio code is really better at js/web devel.

